# Trials HD on the 360



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I know Doug posted (accidentally) about this in the GT5 thread.

Who has it? 

I have got gold on all beginner and easy levels and have bronze all on medium and have a bronze on the first hard one.

I was quite shocked that I did it in around 5 minutes with 39 faults but the #1 on the leaderboard did it in 1 min 30 secs with 0 faults. :doublesho


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

My bad..........

Couldn't be a***d doing another thread last night. 

Got gold, silver, silver. (just on the freebies)

Do you buy credits to get the whole game? Never downloaded anything before and remember I have a 'flashed' box.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I pay for everything on the Xbox marketplace website. Just put credits straight on your account using credit card, then either on the site or on your Xbox when signed in to your Live account you can buy the games and download them to your harddrive. If you always keep the same Live account, you can delete the games if you run out of space and download them again later on.

I didn't play the demo so I don't know what is available.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Blx to paying for it!!

I don't play much on-line either but might renew my GOLD over the winter........


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got it, it's stupidly addictive! I love the track editor myself, I'm currently halfway through making a new track. I can't get past the last hard level though


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've got it, it's stupidly addictive! I love the track editor myself, I'm currently halfway through making a new track. I can't get past the last hard level though


I haven't played it since getting frustrated on the 2nd hard level.

Have you watched the videos of other people doing them? If you go to the leaderboard, go to Overall, you can see the times and amounts of faults other people have done and watch a video of them doing it. They were doing expert levels with no faults in the same amount of time it took me to get over the first ramp.

I made a simple track with a couple of ramps which somehow I managed to place the landing ramp at exactly the right point for the fast bike, then you fly in to a bomb and everything blows up....brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

jamest said:


> I haven't played it since getting frustrated on the 2nd hard level.
> 
> Have you watched the videos of other people doing them? If you go to the leaderboard, go to Overall, you can see the times and amounts of faults other people have done and watch a video of them doing it. They were doing expert levels with no faults in the same amount of time it took me to get over the first ramp.


I tried that, I used to be able to view replays of each track but for some reason the option to do so has disappeared for me  Very bizarre.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

ive got gold on all the beginner easy and medium tracks. have completed all the hard tracks and one on extreme. its very frustrating this game but so addictive. 
and i love the delivery skill game 244 meters is my record and i cant beat it lol.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

How much is it? I think I may take the plunge as it's peeing down up here and I have to wait in for a joiner coming round.

Do I buy points on line? As I have said before never done it before.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Dougster said:


> How much is it? I think I may take the plunge as it's peeing down up here and I have to wait in for a joiner coming round.
> 
> Do I buy points on line? As I have said before never done it before.


You can buy the points at stores like WHSmiths, or buy direct through Xbox.com or you can actually pay through the Xbox.

The game is 1200 credits I believe. Which I think equates to around £10?

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/worldofreals/default.htm

Click sign in top right, and login using the email and password of the account you have Xbox live with. This should bring up your Xbox Live account (whether it is gold or not shouldn't matter), then you can search through the games, find Trials HD, then click Add to download list, then it will say you have insufficient credits, do you want to add credits etc, then say Yes and it will take your card details. Unfortunately you can't just add 1200 credits, there are set pack limits (1000, 2000, 5000), so I got the 2000 and bought Trials HD and Peggle (great game for wasting some time) which was 800 points.

2000 credits cost £17.50 I think, not sure if that included VAT or not.

Once you have paid Microsoft will send you the details of the payment to your email, turn your Xbox on then sign in to Xbox Live, and your downloads will start automatically.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Flashed box, nah..........called my 'supplier'


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Downloaded the free version last night as I don't have any MS Points for the full one, was really good I now can't decide what I want more when I get an MS Card, it's between that and TLAD.


----------

